# Speaking of PEX, good pressing tool?



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

I am a remodeler and am in the market for a PEX crimping tool. What are you guys using? Can you recommend a certain brand? I was looking at the RIDGID 100-B compact 14.4 volt pressing tool. I do enough bath and kitchen jobs that require small repairs and reroutes that I want to start using PEX to make the job a little easier.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Thats not used for pex pipe. (I meant it is for pex)


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is what I use


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

I guess I don't need a power tool since it's not going to see a whole lot of use.


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/100B-Pressing-Tool

That's the link for the RIDGID PEX Presser


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

buildenterprise said:


> I am a remodeler and am in the market for a PEX crimping tool. What are you guys using? Can you recommend a certain brand? I was looking at the RIDGID 100-B compact 14.4 volt pressing tool. I do enough bath and kitchen jobs that require small repairs and reroutes that I want to start using PEX to make the job a little easier.


Don't you have a plumber you can use for the plumbing part of the job?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

buildenterprise said:


> http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/100B-Pressing-Tool
> 
> That's the link for the RIDGID PEX Presser


My bad yes it is for pex, seems bulky, heavy and could get cramps using it. to me.


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, I have a plumber I use for larger jobs, but when it's something small like moving a shower valve 24" to an adjacent wall I'll do it myself.


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> My bad yes it is for pex, seems bulky, heavy and could get cramps using it. to me.


It looks like a good tool if you're doing alot of pressing.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

buildenterprise said:


> Yes, I have a plumber I use for larger jobs, but when it's something small like moving a shower valve 24" to an adjacent wall I'll do it myself.



Don't know the code you use there, but here it is required to use a licensed plumber to move or alter the plumbing.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

buildenterprise said:


> It looks like a good tool if you're doing alot of pressing.



I can crimp rings faster with just the hand power crimper then trying to use that power tool.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Here's mine. I am constantly having to re-adjust it often via 2 set screws. It came with no instructions for this nor any kind of tool. I thought Ron and I had the same one, but apparently not. I think I'm going to be in the market for a new clamp crimper soon.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

JamesNLA said:


> Here's mine. I am constantly having to re-adjust it often via 2 set screws. It came with no instructions for this nor any kind of tool. I thought Ron and I had the same one, but apparently not. I think I'm going to be in the market for a new clamp crimper soon.
> 
> View attachment 8540


You look well organized, can you maybe straighten up the bottom of your truck before posting a picture of it? :laughing:


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Dude....it's bad right now. I spent all of last Sunday, just putting cr5ap back where it belongs. I'm renting some warehouse space for all my crap, but my garage is still loaded. There should be something like a contractors organizer service. I hate doing it...always have. My helper is booked up everyday. Business is going great...just tools and materials are all jacked up. Guess what I am doing tomorrow?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

I see the problem with your crimper, James. You see that little 4 letter word that starts with the letter z?

That's where you went wrong.:laughing:


----------



## Song Dog (Feb 3, 2006)

Ron, Thats for the oetiker type rings,correct?

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

JamesNLA said:


> Dude....it's bad right now. I spent all of last Sunday, just putting cr5ap back where it belongs. I'm renting some warehouse space for all my crap, but my garage is still loaded. There should be something like a contractors organizer service. I hate doing it...always have. My helper is booked up everyday. Business is going great...just tools and materials are all jacked up. Guess what I am doing tomorrow?


Hiring another helper? There are temp services and people who want part-time gigs, ya know?

Sunday is my day off, period. I can easily work 60 hours M-Sa and that's enough for the pitiful pay I give myself.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes I use the ear clamps


----------



## Song Dog (Feb 3, 2006)

I have the tool and the qick clamps they have and I was accedentally sent those rings you use. So, I just ordered the tool for them. I have used it a few times and like it WAY better than the qick clamps.
Why I asked what tool it was cuz I couldn't remember what color mine was.
I may order those clamps from now on.
Thanks

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

The handles on mine have a black hard rubber coat, these show blue, but there the same tool.


----------

